# Riflesmiths in NE SoDak



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good riflesmith in NE SoDak?
Thanks.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Devin Sinner in Watertown.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

OK,I have talked to him on the phone and will likely talk to him in person next week.Thanks.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Good deal, tell him 319 from SavageShooters sent you.


----------



## severance (Jan 21, 2010)

I run a gunsmithing business in Wyndmere, ND. (SE ND) Feel free to call me regarding any gun work you need

Severance Shooting Solutions
336 3rd St
Wyndmere, ND 58081
701-439-2973
704-787-0684


----------

